# a new infertile male in the hhouse



## ahmad (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello everyone

I don't know if you are familiar with male members in this forum. Anyways I am a 30 years old male who has low sperm count and motility. I am married to a normal fertile lady who is 31 years old, a mom of one girl from previous marriage. 

I have been reading alot and created a very good background in fertility treatments. 

We started our ivf with icsi cycle, wifey produced 15 eggs where 9 were fertilized.

Two 5 days blastocysts transfered on 21st this month so now we are already 8 days post transfer. Wife started bleeding with different color levels some dark and some bright red .. called clinic and asked us to take more progesterone doses. Bleeding stayed for whoel week until today and beta in 2 days. Home pregnancy tests done already today and it's negative.  ... 

Her period usually stable and it's due date should be around next week.  But seems it started already after embryo transfer. 


That was my intro to this lovely forum. Wish you all the best

Ahmad.


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello,
Welcome, I wish you all the luck. This is a very hard thing to go through x


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ahmed
Welcome  
There is a section of the board where you might get advice on things to do/supplements to take to help with sperm issues.
I'll find the section and post the link for you here.
Good luck
De x


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Here you go Ahmed http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0
Hope this helps
De x


----------



## ahmad (Apr 29, 2014)

Perla

Thanks and hope you knock all the hurdles to get ur dream.

DE43

Hi .. the problem with my low sperm is due to genetic issues. I dont produce lh and fsh hormones naturally so I take them externally by injections. 

It took me 2 years on injections to start sperm production so that we can try ivf with icsi.

Thanks for the help I appreciate it.

A


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Ahmad,

I just wanted to say welcome and you may still be too early for testing at home.  From when I was in a similar position too, everyone told me that bleeding can be for a million different reasons, so keep hope.  

Wishing you both so much luck x


----------



## ahmad (Apr 29, 2014)

Molly99

Thanks for your positive thoughts I appreciate it.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Ahmad !!

Good luck with your wife's Beta test. I hope it is good news, despite the bleeding. Dark/brown blood is old blood and not a period, it is sometimes associated with implantation. Fingers crossed it is that! 8 days past transfer is too early for a home pregnancy test, there is a reason the doctors as you to wait 2 weeks, and it isn´t to torture you, it just isn´t enough time for the pregnancy hormones to be high enough to be picked up on the test.

DE43 has given you the Male Factors link, but there is also "The Mens Room" ~ CLICK HERE which is more of a mens chat section.

Good luck!          

Sue


----------



## ahmad (Apr 29, 2014)

Sue

Thanks. Thats very kind of you. Beta was negative and ready to discuss abt whats next with doctor next week 

Wish you all the best

A


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

oh no, so sorry to hear that. 

There is a thread called "Negative Cycle Follow up Questions" ~ CLICK HERE, that might give you an idea of things to ask.

Sue


----------



## ahmad (Apr 29, 2014)

Sue 

Thanks for your support. It's appreciated.

I was positive all the time and realistic with the possibility of failing as well.

A


----------



## ahmad (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello

I am back with good news  

Our 2nd IVF attempt was successful and we are waiting for our baby boy hopefully withing a week or two !


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

That's great news Ahmad   Huge congratulations x


----------



## Ms Gnomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow, great news Ahmad - how exciting!


----------



## ahmad (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you all my friends for the nice messages.

Well, our baby boy arrived on 24th of Feb 2015 (( * Our anniversary* )), after 37 weeks and 4 days pregnancy.

He is 15 days old now.

Since my wife is type 2 diabetic, she was scheduled for induction and on the day of induction we found out that she was just starting the labor, but still got induced after few hours.

Thanks for your nice words and support.

Ahmad


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Ahmad

Congratulations to you both, it's always so good to hear success stories,  I wish you lots of joy with him (and hopefully some sleep as well).

Fantastic news

Morag


----------



## ahmad (Apr 29, 2014)

*Wow. Time flies.

Its been a year already. I wish success to everybody and have their dream families .

Regards,

Ahmad from Dubai *


----------



## Ms Gnomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Congratulations again, Ahmad and happy 1st birthday to your son!


----------



## ahmad (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry to bring this thread up again

I just want to spread positive vibes and give good news for all who suffer with infertility

We went through our 3rd IVF attempt and guess what ....

*Twin GIRLS ARRIVED LAST MONTH
*  

and I wanted to share this with this lovely community and to tell you .. NEVER GIVE UP ...

*Ahmad*


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow Ahmad    Huge congratulations !!!!! What a wonderful family you now have    Enjoy every minute. 

xx


----------

